# whadup!



## ChikenMcGiblit (Mar 13, 2011)

after browsing around and seeing one of my favorite breeders im convinced this is a community i should be down with.. 
im a noob cultivator looking to fullfill the dream of a perpetual harvest, hope to learn a bunch frum u guys peace


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 13, 2011)

welcome, youll learn tons of info here.


----------

